# Calling all Expat retirees from Canada’s federal public service



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

Calling all Expat retirees from Canada’s federal public service.

I’m interested in communicating, ( privately, preferably), with Canadian federal public service retirees who have elected to purchase Comprehensive (i.e. out of Canada) coverage under the Public Service Health Care Plan. I’ve got lots of questions, eg:
---what’s covered
---what’s not
---is the fairly expensive coverage worth it, etc.
We’re interested in retiring in Mexico, but my questions can probably be answered by any Federal gov’t expats who have Comprehensive coverage.
The huge Federal Superannuates National Association should be a great source of such information, but they unfortunately don’t have a forum or message board to exchange info with members.


----------



## mazatman (Apr 20, 2008)

*Comprehensive Coverage*

Hey Holy,

I have Comprehensive Coverage and I was recently reimbursed for eyeglasses expense, no problema, my only claim so far. I feel confident that this coverage is sufficient for my health insurance needs and I did not apply for IMSS. 

Here's the big web site, I copied the intro section on Comprehensive. I have tried to get more info on what the *exclusion of Hospital Expenses (Outside Canada) for pensioners* means without much success, except that it doesn't apply to hospital room and board, maybe a phone or TV in the room I dunno. 

Public Service Health Care Plan Directive - April 1, 2006


Comprehensive Coverage

This coverage is intended for members and their eligible dependants who are residing with the member outside Canada and who are not covered under a provincial/territorial health insurance plan or in a non-government hospital insurance plan. A person covered under Comprehensive Coverage will continue to be covered under this benefit after their return to Canada until such time as they become eligible to be insured under a provincial/territorial health insurance plan. This coverage consists of the:

* Extended Health Provision (80% reimbursement/deductible) except for:
o Catastrophic Drug Coverage which provides 100% reimbursement for eligible drug expenses in excess of $3,000 out-of-pocket cap, exclusive of the deductible;
o Hospital Provision (100% reimbursement/no deductible);
o Out-of-Province Benefit is not available under Comprehensive Coverage.
* Basic Health Care Provision (100% reimbursement/no deductible);
* Hospital Expense (Outside Canada) Provision (100% reimbursement/no deductible). *This provision does not apply to pensioners*.


----------



## kebek (May 7, 2009)

Hospital (outside of Canada) for pensioners will be covered up to a certain limit:
Level 1 is $60 a day. I don't remember the allowance for the other levels.

I understood that we are also covered while traveling outside of Mexico. Would anyone have any details on that one? Do we get the same coverage as what we get while in Mexico? I suppose it should be but I'm not sure.


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

*Health Care for Ex-pat Canadian Gov't retirees*

Thanks mazatman. Finally, some contact from a Fed. Gov't employee with Comprehensive coverage under the PSHCP.
If you agree, I'd like to share info with you directly, rather than through the Message Board, since our situation is probably of little interest to the majority of Board members. 
It sounds to me like you don't have any clearer a picture as to your coverage under the PSHCP than I do. I recently sent a long letter of inquiry to the organization that processes claims under Comprehensive coverage, hoping they can shed some light on what is, and is not covered. I'd like to send you a copy of that letter, so you can offer your thoughts. 
The best way to contact me is via Private Message through this Forum and leave an e-mail address where I can reach you.


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

kebek said:


> Hospital (outside of Canada) for pensioners will be covered up to a certain limit:
> Level 1 is $60 a day. I don't remember the allowance for the other levels.
> 
> I understood that we are also covered while traveling outside of Mexico. Would anyone have any details on that one? Do we get the same coverage as what we get while in Mexico? I suppose it should be but I'm not sure.


Hola kebek. I hope my Private Message got through to you.

The three levels of coverage are $60, $140 and $220. Comprehensive coverage is the same regardless which country you are living in, and works anywhere in the world.


----------

